# My TT is tomorrow



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Can I ask for prayer, please? I'm getting nervous.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Can I ask for prayer, please? I'm getting nervous.


You sure can. Calling all prayer warriors!!!! Count me in! Always!

And those who wish, please send positive thoughts, good Karma, White Light...........................whatever you have to offer! Any 4-leaf clovers out there?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

His grace is sufficient!

When I had a partial hysterectomy I asked if I could listen to my mp3 player, because praise and worship music always calms me and reminds me who is in control! My OB who was just the most amazing doc I've ever had..(too bad he isn't an endo...but i digress)told me of course I could listen to it. So I went under listening to praise and worship music. I had oral surgery 6 weeks ago, and did the same. Doesn't hurt to ask....

God has you in the palm of his handshugs2


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you!
That's a great idea about the ipod. My surgeon is someone I know personally and a Christian. I will ask him tomorrow when I see him.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll be praying, also. Hope you have an easy time of it and start to experience relief from your wayward thyroid VERY soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Thank you!
> That's a great idea about the ipod. My surgeon is someone I know personally and a Christian. I will ask him tomorrow when I see him.


When I had the scariest surgery ever (2 orbital decompressions, 8 hours), my surgeon asked if he could pray with me right before we went in. That meant soooooooooooooo much to me and to him as well.

What a wonderful man this surgeon is and I will be eternally grateful for his expertise, medical training and "wisdom!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Stay strong and positive and trust in God to see you thru this.

I am thinking about you and will be praying for you everyday! Hoping and praying that your surgery goes good and that you will have a speedy recovery. Also praying for God to be with you, take your fear away and to comfort you and your doctor.

Sending you big hugs and prayers!!

Kay


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome ladies!

McKenna, you are in my prayers, as well as in my thoughts.

All things are possible through HIS grace.


----------



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

You are in my thoughts and prayers!:hugs:


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you! Through Him all things are possible!


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

McKenna,
You are in the able hands of the God who created the universe. If he can carry the weight of the world on his shoulders, then he can surely carry you. You also have the added benefit of having a surgeon who is trusting in the Lord to give him wisdom and skill. What an awesome combo! Rest in the Lord. In everything give thanks. Cast all of your cares upon him. He will sustain you.

We will be here waiting to hear your good report.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sending you love and light. 
Envisioning you whole and healing. I believe the surgeon is the hand of God who can remove that sick thyroid and restore your body.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Many good thoughts for you!
You're going to do great and feel so much better!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Prayers being sent your way!!! *Bighug*


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. I'm home and it's done.

I wish I could say it was pain free, but I'm hurting. My surgeon told me that my thyroid was tiny, but very inflamed and "sticky", hard to get out until peeled it away from everything. Maybe that's why I have a lot of pain. ???He also said he sees the stickiness in hyper thryoid people. I guess I was still hyper?

Since it was done endoscopic, I came home about 12 hours after I got there. No drain and my calcium is good right now, but he put me on calcium and Vit D to be safe.

The incision is small, and he closed with derma bond. I'm hoarse, but not as bad as I thought I would be. It hurts a lot to swallow. I had a scopolomine patch put on the night before and I didn't have a bit of nausea from the anesthesia. Praise God! I couldn't imagine being sick and vomiting with how sore I am.

Thanks again and I will keep checking in as I feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I am so glad to hear from you. Also very glad that the surgery went good! I am still thinking about you and keeping you in my prayers for a speedy recovery and continued progress!

Relax and take it easy so that your body can heal!

Big Hugs and prayers for you!

Kay


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear your surgery went well. Now your healing can begin! 
Rest and take good care of yourself. 
I drank lots of herbal tea with honey after my surgery and kept ice on my incision for about a week. Helped a lot with the pain. And take the pain meds if you need them! It will only be for a few days, and it helps to stay ahead of the pain.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. I'm home and it's done.
> 
> I wish I could say it was pain free, but I'm hurting. My surgeon told me that my thyroid was tiny, but very inflamed and "sticky", hard to get out until peeled it away from everything. Maybe that's why I have a lot of pain. ???He also said he sees the stickiness in hyper thryoid people. I guess I was still hyper?
> 
> ...


Ice, ice and more ice. That will help. Also, I PM'd you about the sticky!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. I'm home and it's done.
> 
> I wish I could say it was pain free, but I'm hurting. My surgeon told me that my thyroid was tiny, but very inflamed and "sticky", hard to get out until peeled it away from everything. Maybe that's why I have a lot of pain. ???He also said he sees the stickiness in hyper thryoid people. I guess I was still hyper?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm so glad it went well! :hugs:


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm glad you are home and recovering. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------

